

Shortwave ~ an extensible quick-search and shortcut system - superchink
http://shortwaveapp.com/

======
nirmal
I can see this being useful if you have shortcuts to your bookmarks. At least
it's not another combination of FF Extension + SIMBL package to do things
cross browser.

In Safari use Command+N to trigger the Nth bookmark in your toolbar. Good if
you're not into the whole mousing thing.

